# O/T: Surgery Tomorrow



## CorkysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

Tomorrow is the big day for my kneereconstruction...So I may be missing for a few dasy...if I'm here, youmay not wanna pay much attn to what I say..may be the pain killerstalking! 

Not looking forward to this, had it done on the other leg a few years ago..VERY painful and lots of rehab..  

Anyway...thats all....just thought I'd let ya know....for the next week or so..I blame the pain killers!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck, I am sure everything will go well for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Susan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2005)

PGG,

I'll be thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery. 

Enjoy the pain meds!

Laura


----------



## Zee (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Luck for the operation.

I will be keeping everything crossed.


----------



##  (Aug 10, 2005)

I will lighta candle for you in the Morning Hon .Good luck !


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck, dear!

Remember, this is the best time to make other people do things for you, instead of the other way around!

ink iris:


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2005)

> So I may be missing for a few dasy...ifI'm here, you may not wanna pay much attn to what I say..may be thepain killers talking!


Sometimes that can make for the most interesting conversations...! 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow...here's to a speedy recovery with a minimum of discomfort. 

~Di


----------



## Shuu (Aug 10, 2005)

I hope you get better soon after the surgery. :bouquet:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck with it. May you find happiness in the most unknown of places.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2005)

Please let us know when you're out and you're inrecovery. Even if a family member or friend you have on theforum could give us the heads-up that all is well.

Will be thinking and praying for you. Take a page fromCorky's experience. He'll give you the courage and strengthyou need.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 10, 2005)

Awww good luck, hope it goes all ok xxx georgie


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 10, 2005)

PGG, I will be praying for a successfulsurgery and a quiick recovery. I will also be lighting a candle foryou. I'm sure Corky is going to enjoy your down time with lots of extracuddles.

I hope to hear from you soon. Good thoughts and healing vibes for you.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hope your surgery goes ok and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Please let us know when you're out and you're inrecovery. Even if a family member or friend you have on theforum could give us the heads-up that all is well.
> 
> Will be thinking and praying for you. Take a page fromCorky's experience. He'll give you the courage and strengthyou need.
> 
> ...


I'm actually worried, hoping he doesn't get depressed...if its likewhen I had it 11 years ago..I was bascially incoherent for aweek (OK worse than normal.. )...HE gets pretty weird if hedoesn't get his "mom" time...I know hubby will deliver his asneeded...just depends on how I am if I can spend much time withhim!!

Thanks for all the good wishes/thoughts!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Luck. I hope that the surgery goes well. ray:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 10, 2005)

PGG, Will keep you in my prayers andthoughts. You are very brave. (I nursed myfather-in-law through the same thing. Men make awfulpatients! LOL!) Blessings and hugs dear. :angel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow, PGG. I will be thinking ofyou and praying for you. When you get home,just snuggle up with Corky,and you'll feel better. At least he wont be trying to force meds downyour throat 

Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

GOOD LUCK PGG!! 

rangepansy:inkpansy:urplepansy:ray:urplepansy:inkpansy:rangepansy:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll be praying for a safe surgery and a quickrecovery! Pain killers are a good thing!LOL When Corky needs some "mommy time" have hubby bring himto you and have a good cuddle.





Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa,Delilah and Corky


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

Goodluck PGG !!!!!!! I am sure the surgery willgo smoothly and you will come out with flying colors!!! Take advantageof your re-coop time...let the boys do the work for awhileIm sure Corky will be by your side the whole time makingsure you are okay!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

Surgery got moved to 11:15....so I gotta bethere at 10:15.....my son decided to come with cuz he's decided he'llworry to much and wants to make sure I'm ok...such a SWEETkid!!!! He was gonna go hang at his friends for the day...sothat'll help knowing he's out there waiting for me too!

I'll try to post a quick update sometime tomorrow! 

Thanks for the good wishes/thoughts/prayers! You guys rock!


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 11, 2005)

We will be praying for you as well here in Camelot!

God Bless!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## bluebird (Aug 11, 2005)

my Husbands sisters husband is having the same surgery next week.good luck to you and speedy recovery.bluebird


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

Lighting a candle foryou for a safe and speedysurgery and a speedy recovery .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

How are you, PGG???

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Aug 11, 2005)

Good Luck!

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way!

~Jim


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> How are you, PGG???
> 
> -Carolyn


Its only 7:40am here, I'll be leaving about 9:30...so I'm still ok....Cuddling with Corky right now...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

ray:

Know that you'll be in our thoughts and prayers all day, Dear Heart. 

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 11, 2005)

ill be doing loads of thinking about you today!! hope the surgery goes well and you recover fast!

 ill watch for ya to be on to see how your doing :rainbow:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

ray:

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

hope everything is going well right now, PGG!! and i hope your recoop time runs smooth as well!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

Just got home...have a pup injecting pain medsinto the wound, one removing fluid and another thing around my legthats hooked to a cooler full of ice/water to circulate cold wateraround the leg to reduce swelling...things HAVE gotten better since thelast one I had 11 years ago!

Got some pretty good pain killers and hubby is off fillin that script now...

A home nurse will come tomorrow to remove the pumps and show hubby how to take care of the wound dressings....

Other than that, I'm sore, but its livable...and I'm pretty tired!

Thanks everyone for the good wishes, I really appreciate it!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm so glad that you are back home without complications! I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear you made it througheverything ok! Feel better, get lots of rest and take somegood pain killers! 

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

Yay! so happy to hear you came out well! ....didyou act wierd coming out of anethesia? .. the one and only time i hadto go under when they woke me (i saw and felt them taking the tubeoutta my throat that was wierd and hurt) i was hysterical..i couldntstop crying..i wasnt in pain or sad ..it was like i was 5 all overagain and throwing a fit!! ...they gave me a teddy bear and a promptshot of demerol!! LOL .. i was so embarrased by time i fully cameto...even better this was only like a year n a half agolol............how cool is that with all the pumps n stuff....my dadhad hisspine fused like 3 months ago and he has to wear thiscrazy magnet thing...hes got wires sticking outta him!! they claim ithelps the nerve and bone better incorporate with the titanium.....crazystuff they have these days !!

most important, make sure you get PLENTY of rest...if you tire yourbody it will take energy away from the healing process and have funwith those pain killers ! ink iris:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

PGG, I am so glad you are home andrelaxing. I am so glad you are not in horrendous pain. I hope you getto feeling better real soon. Hugs to you and Corky.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad everything went well and that you are backhome. Sounds amazing what they have done to ease the pain. Take careand have a speedy recovery.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

You take care of yourself, and let Corky take care of you too.

:sickbunny:

Get your rest and let whatever isn't done fall through the cracks.

Will pray for your speedy recovery.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

So glad to hear everything went well, PGG. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!





Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks all...had kinda a rough nite...not somuch pain wise, but couldn't get comfortable....hubby got up in niteand changed my ice to keep that all going and cool....Austin justbrought me in a huge glass of chocolate milk (one of his specialites),I asked him if he was having some, he said no I tried yours, its gottabe perfect for a perfect mom.....what a guy!!! So my boys aretakin good care of me so far!!! 

Not much planned today, waiting for the home nurse who will come whenRay's off work...other than that, Austin and I are just chillin for theday! 


Supposed to be bending my leg already too, and I got to 20 degreesalready this morning...w00h00!!! Doesn't sound like much...but in thiscase it is!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Take it slow, but work on that 20 degrees. Sorry you had a bad night. Nights are long when you're up.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm glad t here that your surgery wentwell. I'm sure you will heal up just fine - and Corky canhelp you through this. He learned from the best you know.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 13, 2005)

Corky's been kinda miffed at me cuz I haven'theld him alot....too hard to sit up with a brace that goes over theentire leg....so today I journey'd out to the recliner for a bit....hewas thrilled and I got tons of kisses...but I only lasted about 20minutes before I couldn't take the pain anymore.....but I think he washappy!

They came yesterday and took out the pain meds pump and the other pumpthat was draining blood....I am HURTIN today....its gonna be a LONGnite I have a feeling....

I knew this was to be expteced...and I'm not suprised by it....but coulda done without this part! LOL! 

Anyway...other than not being able to get in to see em and my bunniesbein a bit miffed about that...they are doing well and hubby brings emin now and again for a quick hello (inbetween my drug induced naps thatis)


----------



## ariel (Aug 14, 2005)

PGG I hope you are doing better today, it's amazing how far medicinehas come, in one day out the next and up and going before you know it!

Take it easy and don't rush things and I will be thinking of you.

Hope those fellas at your house are looking after you well!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

How you holding up over there PGG?? Hope you are feeling a little better as far as the pain/soreness goes!


----------

